# Mozart's "Best of the Rest"



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I apologize if there's already a thread for this, I know his other operas have been discussed here and there but I couldn't find discussion devoted specifically to this question.

Outside of his "Big 4" what do you like best in Mozart opera? I know Clemenza, Idomeneo, and Abduction are kind of the next tier so to speak. Any preference among these three.

And outside that, what do you like, if any? full opera or highlights open for discussion.I ave Zaide but did not care for it other than the one famous aria (though to be fair I've only listened once so far)

Again, feel free to discuss plot but for me I can enjoy an opera regardless of the plot if the music is beautiful. If/when I get around to watching more plot will come into play as I DO enjoy theater, but not the main thing for me.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Sonata said:


> of his "Big 4" what do you like best in Mozart opera? I know Clemenza, Idomeneo, and Abduction are kind of the next tier so to speak. Any preference among these three.


I'm not entirely sure why, but I haven't warmed up to Idomeneo yet. I've seen 2 or 3 productions and while it's undeniably _pleasant_, it hasn't wowed me. I feel it overstays its welcome. Or something. I've only seen the Abduction once and I must admit I can't remember it very well.

strangely enough, I was just thinking about Tito on the way to work, specifically the arias, whicn I find uniformely gorgeous:

Vitellia - all of her arias, duet, trios, ensembles are fantastic, imo. A smashing role for a courageous soprano.

Sesto: - all of the arias etc. are excellent; one of the most interesting characters in opera.

Servillia: - doesn't sing much, but her duet with Annio and especially her aria is top notch.

Annio: - see above; I also have a weak spot for Torno di Tito a lato, which I've actually woken up singing, to my ex's confusion 

Tito: - most of his stuff is fine and Se all'impero is excellent.

Publio: - part of some good ensembles and that fantastic Vengo, aspetatte, Sesto! trio.

out of the early ones I love Mitridate and Lucio Silla. Mitridate's libretto is pretty damn good (Oedipal Farnace - wish he stayed evil until the end - and goody-two-shoes Sifare vie for the love of their father's bride, Aspasia, who does some marathon singing in the first act, which may turn some off, but there's more variety in the second act, as the plot thickens), while Lucio Silla's is, well, _silly_ but the music is lovely and hard to sing (a detail I always enjoy). Lucio Silla is a Tito-type tyrant from the time of the Roman Republic, who has to find it in his heart to restore democracy to Rome by the end of the opera, and refrain from wooing other Senators' wives while he's at it. Based on a true story (this one is apparently a little more true to life than Tito, both concoted by good ol' Metastasio).


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

I rather like la Clemanza as well. Despite the plot and rather generic libretto, the music is quite something else.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't heard Idomeneo but I think Abduction is great fun. Tito is also a fine work musically but seems to be lacking the kind of stardust which made the likes of Don Giovanni and the Magic Flute so distinguished. Perhaps the plot and libretto are a bit weak in comparison, as Suteetat mentioned. Pity Mozart abandoned the Goose of Cairo - it would have been interesting to see how toe-curling Varesco's ludicrous story would have been in all of its dubious glory.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Idomeneo is one of the Big Five! It stands in relation to his later operas the way PC#9 stands to the great Viennese PC's. it's manic and teeming with music. It's a giant!

Of the other two, they're great operas and if I choose one over the other then I consign the loser to the level of runt litter. There's only one word I'll say to this option: Never! 

:devil::devil:


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

1. Zauberflöte
2. Nozze
3. Entführung


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another vote for _La Clemenza di Tito_. It's one of my favorite Mozart operas, even more than one or two of the "big five." I also enjoy _Idomeneo_, but for me, the music isn't quite as beautiful as _Tito_'s


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I went back to listen to Entfuhrung. Oh my! what was I thinking when I first heard it?! it's hereby dully added to my faves. Proof you should always listen twice.


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

My vote goes to Idomeneo. I really think it's a seriously underappreciated Mozart opera - lots of dynamism, the music is exciting, and you can see (hear?) that Mozart is still quite happy to let the sheer energy break through the strictness of structure and form. It's not as neat as the Flute, but it's really exciting! 

RD


----------

